# Apple



## BassBlaster (Jan 20, 2013)

A buddy called me up today to see if I wanted a walnut that fell in his yard. I got there and it was a maple that had been standing dead for years and finally fell. It was too far gone to do anything with but I found an apple that the top had fallen out of last month. I got 4 pretty nice chunks from the trunk section. I've heard apple can be finicky so looking for some tips for processing. The way it stands now, I just plan to chop them into blanks and wax seal them. Is there anything else I should do to help keep them from cracking?


----------



## myingling (Jan 20, 2013)

I been messing around dryin different fruit woods and been having very good
results soaking in denatured alcohol for 2 days depending how thick ,,then wraping in news paper for day change paper rewrap and cover in wood shavings ,,then ill change the savings out every few days when i do some turning


----------



## Vern Tator (Jan 20, 2013)

The only way I have been sure to keep Apple from cracking is to put it in a real hot fire. :rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## gridlockd (Jan 21, 2013)

I had a friend call me to come cut a dead crabapple tree in his yard, he said I could have the wood if i wanted. It wasn't completely dead, and was still very wet. After cutting and processing into smaller, more manageable sections, I just anchorsealed all the endgrain and stacked in the back of my shop. so far, i have not seen any major checking.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2013)

Dean Jordan has a thread on making a cheap steamer and steaming woods to stop cracking- You might look at it.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jan 21, 2013)

I went ahead and cut this stuff up and end sealed all of it with wax. I got a couple small bowl blanks out of it as well. I sealed them on all sides. I guess we'll see what happens. If I lose it, no big deal, I have nothing more than a couple hours of my time in it. I hope it makes it though, its really colorful wood.


----------

